# What is the hardest Utah tag to fill?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What's the hardest big game tag in Utah to fill? Season,weapon, species?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

General season rifle deer..............


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

General rifle any bull, North Cache archery LE


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

my kids have never filled their any weapon, any season Snipe tag. I never did fill mine either. ;-)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

North cache archery elk.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

This year, Pine Valley archery antelope per the rain, rain and the rain! The roads are mud bogs, the animals don't use waterholes and they bunch up on the high points, there's lightening everywhere, there's green feed everywhere and the rut is pretty much non-existent. But it ain't over yet!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

LE Deer is Fillmore, Oak Creek archery (26.7% success since 2007)
LE Elk is Paunsaugunt archery (11.6% success since 2007), Cache North archery isn't far behind (15% isnce 2007)

But the big winner is...
Box Elder, Promontory archery pronghorn... only 1 animal harvested over the last 5 years??? Average success of 6.7% maybe that's why there were no applicants this year!
If the Nine Mile, Range Creek South archery elk hadn't been closed that would have been the hardest to fill with a 0% success rate since 2007.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I haven't been able to fill any form of elk tag with a rifle thus far.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Rocky Mtn. Bighorn...because you have to pull the tag first!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

The hunt you don't prep for!:smile:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

general season any bull elk.. its not uncommon to go plenty of hunts and never even get a chance


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Cache North whitetail tag.-----SS


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Utah Sasquatch, Provo Peak tag! They say there in there but no one knows for sure


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> General season rifle deer..............


I did that my first deer season up here, I SUCK so that can't be true. Although I just shot a fork horn!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Make it another for North Cache archery elk. It's not just the scarcity of animals on that unit during the archery hunt that makes it difficult, but also the steep terrain and wilderness restrictions on vehicles, combined with the large amount of sheep and mean white dogs running the mountain.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I vote extended wasatch front for elk!!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

For me; ML Spike Tag in the cache unit. Lots and lots of big bulls and cows but I have never seen a spike while hunting it. As such I've decided not to waste the money this year


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

There are a ton of elk on the front, just gotta get away from the roads and people.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Henry Mountains Elk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

General Bull Elk, rifle or muzz


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

Mavis13 said:


> For me; ML Spike Tag in the cache unit. Lots and lots of big bulls and cows but I have never seen a spike while hunting it. As such I've decided not to waste the money this year


I have to second this. Hunted that hunt 5 years and only one year I found a herd with 2 spike, but never could close the distance without getting busted, but have been close enough to cows and branch antlered bulls to hit them with rocks many of times. Still fun but the count is ELK 5 Me 0. Will hunt it again when I get my next Cache cow permit.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

The one in my pocket every year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The one that you don't have.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Archery Any Bull tag!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Cache/Ogden/East Canyon fall bear tag. In the 10 years or so that it's been available, actual success rate is 0%....but we're gonna hit it hard this weekend!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I thought archery elk any bull has about 5% success rate? So isn't it archery elk, any bull?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

lifeisgood said:


> I have to second this. Hunted that hunt 5 years and only one year I found a herd with 2 spike, but never could close the distance without getting busted, but have been close enough to cows and branch antlered bulls to hit them with rocks many of times. Still fun but the count is ELK 5 Me 0. Will hunt it again when I get my next Cache cow permit.


Why in the world would the DNR give cow tags for this area??.... The heard is not in the best condition. My opinion.... Anyway.. As far as hard goes it north cache with a bow... That is a true hunt. Not a shoot like most LE areas.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Ptarmigan!!!!!!!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> This year, Pine Valley archery antelope per the rain, rain and the rain! The roads are mud bogs, the animals don't use waterholes and they bunch up on the high points, there's lightening everywhere, there's green feed everywhere and the rut is pretty much non-existent. But it ain't over yet!


It doesn't end 'til Friday, but the rain situation has just gotten worse and it isn't going to get dry enough, long enough to help. However, I've got several more options, but they're all a shot in the dark, so to speak. Well, not the shot, but the set-up, which is either digging a 4 foot deep pit blind or puttin up a pop-up blind or building and putting up a moo cow decoy/blind within bow range of the ONLY puddle I've come across that is being hit hard which happens to be in the middle of a service road in the middle of a square mile flat of foot high sage brush and grass which is close (too close) to TALL METAL transmission towers and lines (lighting rods?). OR I can continue to drive the main roads and hope I can get one to stand still close enough and long enough to get off a shot. (I've had them do one or the other, but not both). OR I can call WECCO Security and go for an interview and fill out the paperwork they require (injury waiver, verification of receipt of allowed conditions, personal ID, dates and times I'll be hunting, vehicle discription, copy of permit) to bowhunt their property (they don't allow firearms) and try for "Grandpa". OR I can try spot and stalk/crawl through the mud, cactus, and pokey sagebrush again (It hasn't worked so far after two tries). But whatever I try, it'll be FUN won't it?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

elkfromabove said:


> It doesn't end 'til Friday, but the rain situation has just gotten worse and it isn't going to get dry enough, long enough to help. However, I've got several more options, but they're all a shot in the dark, so to speak. Well, not the shot, but the set-up, which is either digging a 4 foot deep pit blind or puttin up a pop-up blind or building and putting up a moo cow decoy/blind within bow range of the ONLY puddle I've come across that is being hit hard which happens to be in the middle of a service road in the middle of a square mile flat of foot high sage brush and grass which is close (too close) to TALL METAL transmission towers and lines (lighting rods?). OR I can continue to drive the main roads and hope I can get one to stand still close enough and long enough to get off a shot. (I've had them do one or the other, but not both). OR I can call WECCO Security and go for an interview and fill out the paperwork they require (injury waiver, verification of receipt of allowed conditions, personal ID, dates and times I'll be hunting, vehicle discription, copy of permit) to bowhunt their property (they don't allow firearms) and try for "Grandpa". OR I can try spot and stalk/crawl through the mud, cactus, and pokey sagebrush again (It hasn't worked so far after two tries). But whatever I try, it'll be FUN won't it?


I would vote for the pit blind. Sounds like a pop up would just stick out like a sore thumb in that short vegetation.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

North Cache Archery Bull Elk. Less than 2% success over the history of the unit.


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

It seems that whatever tag I have in my pocket is the hardest to fill. No tag, they tend to walk within 20 yards of me... :sad:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

P-dogs in Cedar City !-O,-


----------

